# How do snakes drink?



## Ziamund (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi 
I was just wondering how snakes drink and how often i should refill the water bowl.
at the moment i refill nearly every day. i have a 5 month old diamond python if that helps.


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 21, 2009)

they drink with their mouth ...and making sure they have clean fresh water is best ...so every 2 -3days or so and in summer every 1-2...is best.


----------



## grannieannie (Jun 21, 2009)

They don't lap like dogs or cats although it looks like they do. I read that they actually put their heads in the water and the water goes directly into their oesophagus. I check my snakes water every couple of days.


----------



## Lewy (Jun 21, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> they drink with their mouth.......


 

Ahahahaha :lol: Good one RBB


----------



## wranga (Jun 21, 2009)

with their mouth lol. not sure exactly, but it looks like they place the tip of their mouth in the water and suck it up. some seem to drink alot at times, othe will just have a quick sip. i change my water every second day


----------



## Allies_snakes (Jun 21, 2009)

my diamond either laps with her tongue or drinks from mouth...tried to load the film of it but its too big.


----------



## Allies_snakes (Jun 21, 2009)

here you go, its brief, but you can see that she is deff. lapping. she does it a bit...
[video=youtube;yVU4xUAcg5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVU4xUAcg5s[/video]


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 21, 2009)

...


----------



## Allies_snakes (Jun 21, 2009)

ok, yeah, i guess thats what she must be doing , she does that for a bit, then comes in closer and sucks it mouth to water. Cool thanks.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 21, 2009)

Ah sorry, i deleted my comment because i thought it might offend you.


----------



## Allies_snakes (Jun 21, 2009)

haha, no, i dont get offended that easy..its always nice to hear others opinions weather i like them or not, i hope to learn things from it!


----------



## Nagraj (Jun 21, 2009)

Snakes suck


----------



## Lewy (Jun 21, 2009)

Nagraj said:


> Snakes suck


 
That's not really nice Nagraj


----------



## gecko-mad (Jun 21, 2009)

Nagraj said:


> Snakes suck


 :cry:


----------



## serpenttongue (Jun 21, 2009)

Allies_snakes said:


> haha, no, i dont get offended that easy..its always nice to hear others opinions weather i like them or not, i hope to learn things from it!


 
You dont get offended easy? Oh good....so i can tell you that you spelt 'whether' incorrectly?

Actually, you spelt it correctly, it's just that you used the wrong one for the sentence.


----------

